# Mk3 Forum ?



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why is this a sub forum of the Mk2 ? surely it should have it's own forum.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It is it's own forum, but it's currently categorised as a 'subforum' to save cluttering up the Main forum list unnecessarily.

This is because there isn't, as of yet, enough traffic to warrant it being listed in the main area.


----------

